# مطلوب عناوين مشاريع



## مهندسة البصرة (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة دراسات عليا ماجستير اختصاص اتصالات ووصلت لسنه البحث فاحتاج اسماء لمشاريع(اطاريح) كون حلوه ومشتغل عليها احد حتى يساعدني من اشتغل بي لان جدا محتارة شنو الموضوع الي اختاره اتمنى تساعدوني وتزودوني بمعلوماتكم القيمه احتاج اتعلم شغل بالاطاريح لان اتمنى انجح بشي الي اخذه. وايضا محتارة مابين antenna و network انا احب antenna اكثر بس انا مو كلش اعرف بيهم ممكن ان تكون هناك مواضيع حلوه بأثنينهم بس من ابحث بالنت مااعرف ان كانت هذه المواضيع تصلح كمشاريع وهل احد مشتغل عليها لهذا اردت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع لتساعدوني في ايجاد الشي الصحيح مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## acer.7 (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة اتصالات جامعة الموصل مرحلة ثالثة اتمنى اساعدكي بس بعدني بكالريوس بس ممكن تدخلين على موقع كلية هندسة الالكترونيات واكوا دكتور خليل السيد مرعي هو رجل فول بروفوا ممكن يساعدكي


الله يوفقكي
​


----------



## acer.7 (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة اتصالات جامعة الموصل مرحلة ثالثة اتمنى اساعدكي بس بعدني بكالريوس بس ممكن تدخلين على موقع كلية هندسة الالكترونيات واكوا دكتور خليل السيد مرعي هو رجل فول بروفوا ممكن يساعدكي


الله يوفقكي
​


----------



## مهندسة البصرة (24 يوليو 2012)

تسلم على الرد بس ولو اثقل عليك ماعرفت شون اوصله حاولت ودخلت للموقع الي قلت عليه لكن ماعرفت شون فبلازحمة عليك بلكت تضع الرابط للموقع لان خاف جاي ادخل للموقع الخطأ مع جزيل الشكر على المساعدة والله يوفق الجميع انشالله


----------

